# what is the smallest turtle?



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

I've heard that in Europe or something like that, they have these really tiny turtles that only grow to only a few inches. Anyone know anything about it?

My friend went to Spain and said he saw them in a petstore swimming around really fast.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

There are many species that stay relatively small. What your friend probably saw were hatchling turtles.
Here in the US the Spotted Turtle (_Clemmys guttata_) averages around 4 inches as ADULTS!

Then there are species like Mud turtles, musk turtles, and in other parts of the world some very small tortoises...Egyptian Tortoise (_Testudo kleinmanni_) being an example, of course it is NOT an aquatic species....


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

i saw some australian snake necks at my local fish shop they looked awsome but they grow large tho... the one i saw was about 2 inches ...


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> What your friend probably saw were hatchling turtles.


 Probably...doens't seem like he knows much about animals...

so these egyptian tortoises...they remain small? How much do they run for?


----------

